# Espresso/latte making critique video



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought Id make a video of how I currently do stuff for you guys to pull apart! Im still very much learning, so any help and advice is appreciated.

Its usually a bit quicker as Im not talking, but you get the gist.

Sorry for the lighting, couldnt be bothered setting up my studio lights.

Best watched in HD, click the little cog icon once the video is playing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoyed the video. Wonder if you've got a bit of channelling there. When you hold the portafilter up to the camera, it looks like there's a channel. This would explain the splattering. The most likely cause is uneven grind although tamp technique, dose weight could be factors too. You may be getting uneven distribution with the way you introduce the grinds to the basket. But my money is on uneven grind being top of the list.

Next time you use the naked portafilter, see if the shot starts with even beading and then develops into an even flow. You may find that the flow is biased to one side reflecting a channelling issue. IMO, wouldn't use the naked portafilter until you've got a decent grinder.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the grinder is an issue. I said to coffeechap when I was with him on Saturday, that often you can see larger pieces in the grounds, especially "chaff" bits when using that hario.

Certainly when we used his Brasilia, we didnt get any splatter like that, apart from when I underdosed the portafilter.

Grinder is high on the list, but funds are just so tight at the moment, I can't dive into it. Dave is keeping an eye out for me for something suitable and not of expensive.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got some closer video of the pours, and the grind.

The grinder is 80-90% of the issue I feel, as its just not consistant enough.

Ill try even finer grind tomorrow, see what happens.

On the first pour, after I took the portafilter off, there were two obvious holes on top of the puck where the water at channelled through.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tom nice video and good for others to learn from, the key issue here is definitely the grinder, as you can see in you vids the grind is inconsistent and this will ultimately lead to channeling and spattering. I am on the hunt so bear with me........


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I commend you mate... I really enjoyed the vids and think I've picked up a couple of tips. Thanks


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

That's some rapid hand grinding! Agreed that the grinder is probably an issue. The cup looked quite large to me which also suggests there was too much water put through. How are you deciding when to stop the extraction? Have you tried putting that cup on the scale while extracting and weighing output? I would give it a go and stop at 1.6 x the input weight which would be about 29/30g for your dose. This may seem like a very small volume, but will be damn tasty, you may start to like espresso!

Your scales may not be happy with the weight but just hit tare and it seems to work fine.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah just watched the second video, grind needs to be way finer to slow that right down. You are definitely getting too much output. Try stopping when you get to 30g and see where the time is, I suspect you will be about 10secs short of the normal range.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I spent ages using calibrated shot glasses and scales to get the ratios right, or as right as I could anyway. I can now tell where on those cups, roughly where the right ratio is. At the moment I'm going by time rather than weight, I have also used large scales with that cup and measured by liquid weight.

I meant to pick up some illy cups from coffeechap when I was up there, but plain forgot!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I ground finer today, and it took a lot longer to get to my "mark" on the big cups. Was probably over extracted, think it was about the 40 seconds mark.

I'll try pulling just by weight tomorrow and see what's what.

The grinder seems utterly random though, one minute its like gravel, the next its powder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might have the answer to your prayers in a slightly beaten up la cimbali cadet will give you a call


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Fair enough maybe the shape of the cup is what is making me think that, looks huge but actually it's quite shallow. I would check by weight for every new bag of beans as the volume/weight ratio can be quite different.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try grinding with the base of the grinder on a level surface, theres a thread on this somewhere


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just measured the cups, they are about 10oz brimmed, so not that big.

will try grinding on a solid surface, but its hard work! Tried it before and soon got tired!


----------

